# Can you Make Trap for Mullet?



## pick44 (Mar 20, 2009)

I love fishing with either fresh cut mullet or live mullet. Over the years I have used my cast net hundreds of times to get a few mullet. The older I get the more difficult it is to throw my net. But I still do it and enjoy casting it.

However, is there a way to make (or buy) a mullet trap? And if so, what in the heck do you bait it with?

Thanks

Pick


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Never heard of a trap for mullet since they are vegetarians or filter feeders like shad.
Mullet have a gizzard unlike other fin fish.
I've always used a cast net....
If you invent a trap you may have a winner...


----------



## tynker (Mar 25, 2006)

When you see a few mullets,throw out a few slices of bread.They will soon be a lot of them eating the bread,then throw your cast net.I have done this for years,when I used to fish with bait.


----------



## pick44 (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks for the bread tip. I will certainly try it.

Pick


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

X2 never thought about it. Thanks. green for you. B&P


----------



## noslen (Jul 6, 2009)

I have read about east coast fishermen fly fishing for mullet with oatmeal dough balls. So maybe they like the grain/flour. Might try baiting a perch trap with this. Also I know freshwater shad like range cubes. Might try that also. Good luck.


----------



## troutomatic1488 (Jun 18, 2006)

I have never been able to trap many mullet get one every now and then. As far as mullet and shad being vegatarian I have caught many mullet on lures and bait. I have also caught a few shad while fishing with a carolina rig, they swallow the egg weight I have no idea what they think it is.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Yes!

I would say some iced free beer 

for our two members with that name.


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

You can also throw out some corn meal and then cast net all you want.


----------

